# Is getting a pro card a pipe dream?



## Be_A_Hero (May 17, 2022)

So recently I think I’ve been in the midst of a mid life crisis. Looking back on my life I feel that I have not reached my potential and I’m honestly at a loss for words in regards to who and what I am. I haven’t set realistic goals for myself in terms of what I would like to become. I feel as though I should’ve accomplished so much more in my life. I love the iron. I fucking love it. I love living like a hermit, I don’t go out much, and I have no social life and I’m fine with that. I actually kind of like being low and unseen. 

I know I can keep up with the lifestyle of a professional bodybuilder. I’m not talking about being Mr. Olympia or winning the Arnold classic or anything like that. But is getting a pro card feasible goal ? it’s a goal I really wanna reach for. I’m just not sure if it’s possible. My body has responded to test very well I’d say even with my TRT dose I’ve grown dramatically. 

Idk maybe I’m just a dreamer or maybe I’m just full of shit idk. What do you guys think? 
Can one of us mere mortals rub shoulders with the giants? Or is it just a dream?


----------



## shackleford (May 17, 2022)

I don't know the answer to your question.
But my opinion is, if that's your goal, work toward it. If you set some shorter term goals, i think acomplishing them would help with your mindset too. Dream big, and don't look back so much. You got your whole life and you're making yourself better than yesterday.

Good luck brother.


----------



## GSgator (May 17, 2022)

Good luck man I’m not sure how old you are I do know that life style is very selfish if your goals are to be a pro then most everything goes by the waste side.. I would say if you have a carrier dialed in and you have mastered your craft what ever that is go for it.


----------



## Spear (May 17, 2022)

I'll be getting that pro card in a year or so.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (May 17, 2022)

shackleford said:


> I don't know the answer to your question.
> But my opinion is, if that's your goal, work toward it. If you set some shorter term goals, i think acomplishing them would help with your mindset too. Dream big, and don't look back so much. You got your whole life and you're making yourself better than yesterday.
> 
> Good luck brother.


Appreciate you brother. I’m hard on myself but it’s one of the things that helps me keep reaching.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (May 17, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Good luck man I’m not sure how old you are I do know that life style is very selfish if your goals are to be a pro then most everything goes by the waste side.. I would say if you have a carrier dialed in and you have mastered your craft what ever that is go for it.


I’m 34, a father now with another on the way possibly (fiancé hasn’t had a period in 2 months) I’m ready now more than ever to dedicate myself to this undertaking.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (May 17, 2022)

Spear said:


> I'll be getting that pro card in a year or so.


Congrats bro. What would you say is the most important part to getting that card?


----------



## Yano (May 17, 2022)

This is an interview with the oldest guy I know of thats won his pro card. Scott Mabry , he did it at 56.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (May 17, 2022)

Obviously its attainable as hundreds of thousands have done it.
You need to accept the risk and go for it if thats what you want to do.
If you fail, you still tried your best...


----------



## TomJ (May 17, 2022)

Spear said:


> I'll be getting that pro card in a year or so.


you got a show planned spear?


----------



## TomJ (May 17, 2022)

Okay im gonna give some tough love brother. 

Given your;
age
other things in your life (your wife and kids)
the level of competition nowadays
and your current physique/ starting point (from your log photos)

an ambition of a pro card is going to be a very very lofty goal, and likely unreasonable. 
thats not to say its impossible, nothing is, but im going to say its an unreasonable goal. 

This is who won the overall at nationals last year





						Carlos Thomas Jr | NPC News Online
					






					contests.npcnewsonline.com
				




Do you think you can get to this level? because this is what it takes.

Id look towards smaller more manageable goals first and work towards something like getting a pro card. If you put all your attention and effort into a likely unobtainable goal you set yourself up for disappointment. Start with a low level show and work from there. 

first goal should be to get in contest shape, then try to win overall at a local show, then try the same at a bigger show, make getting a national qualification a goal (thats already impressive enough for most people). 

Right now your goal of a pro card is like someone who has only played flag football on the playground and saying they want to start for the Eagles. 


I dont mean all this to be a debby downer or to shit on you man, nothing but love, im just a firm believer of manageable, obtainable, short term goals.

I wish you all the luck in the world


----------



## Adrenolin (May 17, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> Congrats bro. What would you say is the most important part to getting that card?


Time, dedication, consistency


----------



## snake (May 17, 2022)

Here's my take on it. The problem is, it's not that important and if it is, that's a problem. Understand that I'm coming at this from my own perspective, everyone else has their own too.

As for the midlife meltdown, it will pass. I would recommend not putting all your eggs in 1 basket though. I have more time in the gym than most. The trick here is to define your training and do not let your training define you.

 Finding other ways to past the time is vital to your survival in life. One day this may all be over and I won't be able to lift but I will have more time to do more things. I'll grab my fly rod, take the bow for a walk in the wood, tend to the garden and animal or just enjoy a good ball game on the deck.

If all goes well, I have about 30 more laps around the sun. If not, I'm good with knowing what I've done. My legacy continues through the 4 fine young men my wife and I raised.


----------



## BRICKS (May 17, 2022)

Not sure I personally see what the big deal is about a pro card.  Ok, so you get be called or claim you're a pro.  You can't build an elite level physic without having a pro card?  Beg to differ.  You gonna make money with that pro card?  Best look into that one a little more.  There are hundreds of pros, male and female that you've never heard of.  Most of them make their money from something other than bodybuilding.  You don't need a pro card to train others.  You don't need trophies to validate what you do in the gym. 

Not trying to shit on your dream, if that's what it is.  Not saying you can't accomplish that goal.  If I've learned anything in 57 years, for me personally it's that if my greatest "contribution" or achievement in life is providing or helping to provide a better idea for my wife and kids, then I've more than made it. 

Don't get hung up on having a "pro card".  Work in having a pro physique, sure, but having a card, a trophy, etc....doesn't define who you are.

Just my 2 cents worth

Note: Snake and I must have been typing at the same time.  Reread his post and mine.


----------



## 1bigun11 (May 17, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> Congrats bro. What would you say is the most important part to getting that card?


Winning fucking shows.  How many have you done so far? How many have you won?


----------



## snake (May 17, 2022)

BRICKS said:


> Note: Snake and I must have been typing at the same time.  Reread his post and mine.


Just two wise old owls on a branch aren't we?


----------



## Adrenolin (May 17, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> Time, dedication, consistency


A coworker and good friend of mine earned his ifbb pro card at 51yo. At 5'2 220, for a "little" guy, he sure was huge. It unfortunately took a big toll on him and he passed from heart failure less than 2yrs later


----------



## Be_A_Hero (May 17, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Okay im gonna give some tough love brother.
> 
> Given your;
> age
> ...


You definitely have a point and tbh I totally agree, it is really unrealistic but at the same time I just really want to do something worthy of note. Where I am in life just seems to line up with this ambition. I for sure have a lot of work to do. Shit I’m pretty sure most ppl here have a physique that would put mine to shame. I just can’t shake the feeling of wanting this. I just love the feeling I’ve been getting from taking my training seriously again, I honestly have to be more serious with my diet but there’s times I cry tears of joy between sets I just really love it


----------



## Be_A_Hero (May 17, 2022)

Yano said:


> This is an interview with the oldest guy I know of thats won his pro card. Scott Mabry , he did it at 56.


Laying next to the sleeping woman and baby rn but definitely about to go put this on the big screen in the living room thanks for this one bro


----------



## Be_A_Hero (May 17, 2022)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Obviously its attainable as hundreds of thousands have done it.
> You need to accept the risk and go for it if thats what you want to do.
> If you fail, you still tried your best...


I finally feel like mentally I’m ready to accept the risk


----------



## Be_A_Hero (May 17, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> Time, dedication, consistency


Big fax.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (May 17, 2022)

snake said:


> Here's my take on it. The problem is, it's not that important and if it is, that's a problem. Understand that I'm coming at this from my own perspective, everyone else has their own too.
> 
> As for the midlife meltdown, it will pass. I would recommend not putting all your eggs in 1 basket though. I have more time in the gym than most. The trick here is to define your training and do not let your training define you.
> 
> ...


As always snake you provide wisdom. In the grand scheme of things it’s not that important, it’s just something that’s calling me. I’m interested in a few other things but none push me like training. I also love the aspect that it’s all on me and not dependent on other ppl. It’s something I can do myself. You are a blessed man.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (May 17, 2022)

BRICKS said:


> Not sure I personally see what the big deal is about a pro card.  Ok, so you get be called or claim you're a pro.  You can't build an elite level physic without having a pro card?  Beg to differ.  You gonna make money with that pro card?  Best look into that one a little more.  There are hundreds of pros, male and female that you've never heard of.  Most of them make their money from something other than bodybuilding.  You don't need a pro card to train others.  You don't need trophies to validate what you do in the gym.
> 
> Not trying to shit on your dream, if that's what it is.  Not saying you can't accomplish that goal.  If I've learned anything in 57 years, for me personally it's that if my greatest "contribution" or achievement in life is providing or helping to provide a better idea for my wife and kids, then I've more than made it.
> 
> ...


When it comes to having a pro card I really just want to earn the title ifbb pro. I’m actually expecting to lose money in the process, financial gain and notoriety have nothing to do with my desire. I’m definitely putting the cart before the horse so to speak but to speak honestly I really want to just achieve something big. Besides graduating college I haven’t done much in the way of achievements, I would look at a pro card the same way most bb’ers look at a sandow. I definitely agree that helping my family and others is more important that getting a pro card. I just want it


----------



## Be_A_Hero (May 17, 2022)

1bigun11 said:


> Winning fucking shows.  How many have you done so far? How many have you won?


None and none. It’s never been an ambition until this year


----------



## Be_A_Hero (May 17, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> A coworker and good friend of mine earned his ifbb pro card at 51yo. At 5'2 220, for a "little" guy, he sure was huge. It unfortunately took a big toll on him and he passed from heart failure less than 2yrs later
> View attachment 22366


RIP to him, he looks fucking awesome though


----------



## 1bigun11 (May 17, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> None and none. It’s never been an ambition until this year


You would never announce that you wanted to be a pro football player if you've never even played a game of football.  Find something local and play.  Then play again next year. Then play again the year after and win the motherfucker.  

That's how you decide if you want to be a pro bodybuilder.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (May 17, 2022)

Yano said:


> This is an interview with the oldest guy I know of thats won his pro card. Scott Mabry , he did it at 56.


That man is an inspiration


----------



## Be_A_Hero (May 17, 2022)

1bigun11 said:


> You would never announce that you wanted to be a pro football player if you've never even played a game of football.  Find something local and play.  Then play again next year. Then play again the year after and win the motherfucker.
> 
> That's how you decide if you want to be a pro bodybuilder.


True indeed, just speaking candidly with my brothers but it’s gotta start somewhere


----------



## 1bigun11 (May 17, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> True indeed, just speaking candidly with my brothers but it’s gotta start somewhere


I'm not trying to burst your hopes and dreams. Not at all! I'm trying to get you to ground them with a concrete plan for making it happen here on earth.  

I could have said, "Shoot for your dreams!" or some other unicorn in the clouds bullshit to make you feel dreamy and cheery.  I chose not to.  Not because I don't respect you. But because I do.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (May 17, 2022)

1bigun11 said:


> I'm not trying to burst your hopes and dreams. Not at all! I'm trying to get you to ground them with a concrete plan for making it happen here on earth.
> 
> I could have said, "Shoot for your dreams!" or some other unicorn in the clouds bullshit to make you feel dreamy and cheery.  I chose not to.  Not because I don't respect you. But because I do.


I respect that and expect nothing less from a man who has earned an eagle, globe, and anchor. I’ll gonna do everything possible to make it a reality and it will be hard af but I’m ready for the undertaking.


----------



## Badleroybrown (May 17, 2022)

I have a buddy. He is I belive 68.
He was a stock broker while life. Liked to train but was busy all the time.
He retired and at 52 moved and dedicated himself to training and the life..
A very short time he won a  pro card.
He did 4-5 shows over the course of 6 years and came in at very good spots..
He is 68 now and looks phenomenal..

Now at 68 he says all the time. Pro cards don’t mean shit. Anytime can get one with some dedication..

Only a small percent, very small percent of people who earn one will ever try and do anything further..

Got another freind. Competes in the 175 or somewhere around there . All year he trains and eats and blows up to 205 or so. He is in phenomenal shape but still has not won one. And I know he will not be satisfied till he does.

If this is what you need in life to feel like you have made it. Go for it..
But do not be disappointed if it never happens.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (May 17, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> I have a buddy. He is I belive 68.
> He was a stock broker while life. Liked to train but was busy all the time.
> He retired and at 52 moved and dedicated himself to training and the life..
> A very short time he won a  pro card.
> ...


Thanks bro, I mean it wouldn’t make me feel like I made it, it’s just goal I’ve set that I really want to complete


----------



## SFGiants (May 17, 2022)

If you want it bad enough you'll do it.

I'm doing exactly that at 53 in a different sport at the highest level amongst the Legends and Hall of Famers, I'm neither of those but I'm here getting in work!


----------



## RiR0 (May 17, 2022)

Start working with a good coach and stick with them through the offseason and prep.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (May 17, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> If you want it bad enough you'll do it.
> 
> I'm doing exactly that at 53 in a different sport at the highest level amongst the Legends and Hall of Famers, I'm neither of those but I'm here getting in work!


Hard work is the part I love about it, gotta earn it and I’m willing to sacrifice


----------



## Be_A_Hero (May 17, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Start working with a good coach and stick with them through the offseason and prep.


That’s actually a great fucking idea I didn’t think of that


----------



## RiR0 (May 17, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> That’s actually a great fucking idea I didn’t think of that


A lot of people only work with a coach once and during prep. 
If you stay with them they learn your body and response to training, diet and drugs.


----------



## wsmwannabe (May 17, 2022)

I’m trying to get my strongman procard. Nothing is going to fuxking stop me aside from injury or death.

Take a no-bullshit, uncompromising mindset and run with that as hard as you can. I may never get there, but it won’t be for lack of trying and fighting for it.

I know BB and strongman aren’t the same, but you need the same type of mindset to be excellent/elite at anything.


----------



## Achillesking (May 17, 2022)

There's so much I want to say but frankly it's not my place. If you want to do it by all means. Only thing I'm gonna chime in with is their is one life possibly 2 that need a dad. That need to have food water clothes on their back and food in their stomachs. I don't know how many folk here competed on a national level but it is expensive and it is unhealthy....or so I hear


----------



## Spear (May 17, 2022)

TomJ said:


> you got a show planned spear?


Yeah…. Sorta. There is a local show out there that’s typically every March. Plan is that, but won’t know the exact day until after the new year


----------



## SFGiants (May 17, 2022)

Edited!


----------



## Spear (May 17, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> Congrats bro. What would you say is the most important part to getting that card?


Genetics, money, consistency, mental fortitude. There are some who just cannot achieve it with any amount of gear, there are some who can’t stick to a bulking diet, some who cave when eating in a deficit. Depends on how badly you want, how hard you’ll push yourself, and what you’re willing to do. 

I wish I would have been more consistent when young. I’m getting a very late start, but I think I can achieve something here.


----------



## PZT (May 18, 2022)

Op, if that’s what you want go for it but give it everything you have because most likely no one will believe in you. If they do at first as soon as you slip up they’ll be the same ones to criticize you for it.


----------



## Dex (May 18, 2022)

I can't imagine getting to a pro card. I'm in the kitchen 2-3hrs already and I'm just a normal guy doing a cut. 

But, if you are a loner, I would go for it!


----------



## Be_A_Hero (May 18, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> There's so much I want to say but frankly it's not my place. If you want to do it by all means. Only thing I'm gonna chime in with is their is one life possibly 2 that need a dad. That need to have food water clothes on their back and food in their stomachs. I don't know how many folk here competed on a national level but it is expensive and it is unhealthy....or so I hear


That has crossed my mind as well. That’s kinda why I’m got gunning for a sandow or anything like that, I’d just like to be among the top.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (May 18, 2022)

Spear said:


> Genetics, money, consistency, mental fortitude. There are some who just cannot achieve it with any amount of gear, there are some who can’t stick to a bulking diet, some who cave when eating in a deficit. Depends on how badly you want, how hard you’ll push yourself, and what you’re willing to do.
> 
> I wish I would have been more consistent when young. I’m getting a very late start, but I think I can achieve something here.


I wish I took it seriously when I was younger too, and I definitely need to perfect cutting, bulking is just so natural to me.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (May 18, 2022)

PZT said:


> Op, if that’s what you want go for it but give it everything you have because most likely no one will believe in you. If they do at first as soon as you slip up they’ll be the same ones to criticize you for it.


Agreed. Luckily the woman believes in the goal and is willing to support me in it. Through all the BS she’s put me through I’m lucky in that aspect. I told her how I’d have to take more that just my TRT and she is all good with it


----------



## Be_A_Hero (May 18, 2022)

Dex said:


> I can't imagine getting to a pro card. I'm in the kitchen 2-3hrs already and I'm just a normal guy doing a cut.
> 
> But, if you are a loner, I would go for it!


Definitely a loner. All I do is work, train, and family time.


----------



## Swiper. (May 18, 2022)

Dex said:


> I can't imagine getting to a pro card. I'm in the kitchen 2-3hrs already and I'm just a normal guy doing a cut.
> 
> But, if you are a loner, I would go for it!



keep in mind Ronnie Coleman was working full-time as a police officer while winning Mr. O’s.


----------



## GSgator (May 18, 2022)

Swiper. said:


> keep in mind Ronnie Coleman was working full-time as a police officer while winning Mr. O’s.


This still amazes me to this day  99% of us have to work  so IMO that’s a lame excuse my obstacles  we’re family and getting wrapped it up in home renovations.


----------



## RiR0 (May 18, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> Definitely a loner. All I do is work, train, and family time.


People find time to do what they really want to do


----------



## Be_A_Hero (May 18, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> People find time to do what they really want to do


Tbh those 3 are all I really need. I’m pretty boring, my idea of fun is chilling at home


----------



## Spear (May 18, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> I wish I took it seriously when I was younger too, and I definitely need to perfect cutting, bulking is just so natural to me.


Have you ever worked with a coach?

I’ve learned a tremendous amount about myself, my digestion, my glucose levels while working with coaches. Glucose is obviously massive when bulking. Learning how to monitor, tweak that is one of the biggest game changers in my
Opinion. 

Dieting is simple if you’re mentally tough. Get a coach, follow plan, be shredded


----------



## Spear (May 18, 2022)

Also, bulking clean and bulking dirty is much much different. When you clean bulk you’ll see so much better progress. Your body is getting so much more nutrients, and it loves it.


----------



## j2048b (May 18, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> So recently I think I’ve been in the midst of a mid life crisis. Looking back on my life I feel that I have not reached my potential and I’m honestly at a loss for words in regards to who and what I am. I haven’t set realistic goals for myself in terms of what I would like to become. I feel as though I should’ve accomplished so much more in my life. I love the iron. I fucking love it. I love living like a hermit, I don’t go out much, and I have no social life and I’m fine with that. I actually kind of like being low and unseen.
> 
> I know I can keep up with the lifestyle of a professional bodybuilder. I’m not talking about being Mr. Olympia or winning the Arnold classic or anything like that. But is getting a pro card feasible goal ? it’s a goal I really wanna reach for. I’m just not sure if it’s possible. My body has responded to test very well I’d say even with my TRT dose I’ve grown dramatically.
> 
> ...


Might be in a phase of mania, or a manic phase, sometimes when im in that phase i think i can be black and play exceptionally well in football and basketball, then i snap out of it and realize im white and cindy lou says my dick is 2 sizes too small….and i come back to reality,

Now not saying this is u, just saying sometimes especially due to age and genetics we may need to take a second look at ourselves and trully see if what is in our minds is actually attainable or will we end up fucken up our heart, liver and kidneys all for a plastic trophy and maybe a card ??

Where do u sit in all this? Is it attainable? Is it affordable? Does our dream destroy or hurt those around us? Are the kids gunna be alright etc….

Just stuff to ponder


----------



## BRICKS (May 18, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> Agreed. Luckily the woman believes in the goal and is willing to support me in it. Through all the BS she’s put me through I’m lucky in that aspect. I told her how I’d have to take more that just my TRT and she is all good with it


OK, just be be clear, you're saying you've never ran a real cycle before?


----------



## biggerben692000 (May 18, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> That has crossed my mind as well. That’s kinda why I’m got gunning for a sandow or anything like that, I’d just like to be among the top.


I don't mean any disrespect. You asked for feedback or something along those lines? Sounds to me as if you don't have both feet on the ground. You say you feel like you could keep up with a pros lifestyle which I feel you'd include intensity, commitment....an all inclusive of any and all things that it has taken a guy who has gotten his card you feel that you would be right there alongside him at the end of the day?
I enjoyed the TV shows that pit average guys up against elite level guys. " Regular Joes"(something like that?) was one of them and then there was a show that had the word "Bully" in the title that had regular every day guys that perhaps would be considered "tough" and who for sure felt that they were the bad asses on their blocks or places of employment.
The bullies got bullied by a pro MMA fighter. Smashed. The bully became the bullied. Wiped the floor with him.
Then the retired for 5 years from the NBA against a big mouth weekend warrior. Then a division 1 A forward. The retired pro is so far out in front of both. You've got to spend time with a pro BB'r and see what they eat in a week and see if you can get close. Most folks think they know what putting down 5k calories is like. A pro BB'r 5k calories. Most don't have a clue. 
The cut/prep is not for the faint of heart. You don't know until you know.


Be_A_Hero said:


> I wish I took it seriously when I was younger too, and I definitely need to perfect cutting, bulking is just so natural to me.


You know that this applies to most of us here, correct? To save time researching etc, you would probably or most certainly want to dedicate a portion of your income to paying a guy educated in these areas as well as a guy who has proven his worth with a stable of guys who have taken it to the next level with his expertise.


Be_A_Hero said:


> Agreed. Luckily the woman believes in the goal and is willing to support me in it. Through all the BS she’s put me through I’m lucky in that aspect. I told her how I’d have to take more that just my TRT and she is all good with it


She most likely has seen you pick up a new hobby a couple of times or has seen your New Years Resolutions start off like gangbusters only to wane in ferocity the month of March still weeks away.


Be_A_Hero said:


> Definitely a loner. All I do is work, train, and family time.


Welcome to the world of the Domesticated male. I'm looking for any hint of the tendencies that the Narcissist exhibits.
Your partner in the domestic household would feel ignored...less than...unimportant except for what she brings to the selfish One in terms of what he feels he NEEDS and MUST HAVE no matter the toll it takes on her. Empathy isn't the strong suit of Pro in waiting.
The soon to be Pro doesn't see it coming. Her Mother has her ear bent and shoulder soaked with tears. The once non factor(UPS Driver, for example) has become someone she puts the make up on for earlier than she used to. He notices her too, she hopes.
 When she leaves, as long as she doesn't expect him to watch their kid during prep cuz he just isn't able to break away from his dream, he'll most likely miss the court date in Family court and she'll get what she's entitled to uncontested because he isn't going to let something like a divorce get in his way.


Be_A_Hero said:


> I’m 34, a father now with another on the way possibly (fiancé hasn’t had a period in 2 months) I’m ready now more than ever to dedicate myself to this undertaking.


The child you already have looks at  you like you're a super hero. You may feel like you've joined the ranks of underachievers but to that kid, his world begins and ends with you. You wanna do something significant? Start a College Fund for the kid you have now. When your wife has your 2nd welcome them into the world with his or her own checking acct and drop a $10 bill in there every week.
Better yet, get with a financial person to get an idea of what that amount you put aside for him/her can look like when they turn 18. Maybe a Whole Life Insurance plan.

Maybe making sure you all take a weeks vacation every year and make sure you send your wife flowers once every 2 weeks so she knows you appreciate and love her.

Pass on your love of the iron to your kids. Some of my fondest memories are of my kids hanging out with me in our basement back East. When my son could finally pick up the empty curling bar and do what I was doing was something I won't easily forget.

Sounds like your searching for something you've already got. Something to be proud of. You will miss out on all that stuff if you are gonna dedicate your life to a Pro Card. The personality type needed to get there with what you've got on your plate isn't moved by thoughts of his kids and family. Is that you?


----------



## TomJ (May 18, 2022)

Spear said:


> Have you ever worked with a coach?
> 
> I’ve learned a tremendous amount about myself, my digestion, my glucose levels while working with coaches. Glucose is obviously massive when bulking. Learning how to monitor, tweak that is one of the biggest game changers in my
> Opinion.
> ...


this. 

I trained and programmed myself for 10 years and thought i would just need a coach to prep and peak me for my show. Boy was i wrong, its virtually impossible to be objective with yourself and having the fresh, unbiased perspective from a coach has taught me a lot about the weaknesses in my training and diet that i likely wouldnt have been able to recognize as quickly on my own.


----------



## Spear (May 18, 2022)

TomJ said:


> this.
> 
> I trained and programmed myself for 10 years and thought i would just need a coach to prep and peak me for my show. Boy was i wrong, its virtually impossible to be objective with yourself and having the fresh, unbiased perspective from a coach has taught me a lot about the weaknesses in my training and diet that i likely wouldnt have been able to recognize as quickly on my own.


Yeah it’s a big change. It’s so funny how so many guys in the gym ask what I do different. I tell them diet. Without the proper food you won’t be making progress. 

I’m no expert with diets, but I’ve helped a few. If you aren’t counting macros and calories, you aren’t doing what you need to be doing. There are lots of people who eat according to plan every day. You need to be doing just as much as the next guy.


----------



## Spear (May 18, 2022)

biggerben692000 said:


> I don't mean any disrespect. You asked for feedback or something along those lines? Sounds to me as if you don't have both feet on the ground. You say you feel like you could keep up with a pros lifestyle which I feel you'd include intensity, commitment....an all inclusive of any and all things that it has taken a guy who has gotten his card you feel that you would be right there alongside him at the end of the day?
> I enjoyed the TV shows that pit average guys up against elite level guys. " Regular Joes"(something like that?) was one of them and then there was a show that had the word "Bully" in the title that had regular every day guys that perhaps would be considered "tough" and who for sure felt that they were the bad asses on their blocks or places of employment.
> The bullies got bullied by a pro MMA fighter. Smashed. The bully became the bullied. Wiped the floor with him.
> Then the retired for 5 years from the NBA against a big mouth weekend warrior. Then a division 1 A forward. The retired pro is so far out in front of both. You've got to spend time with a pro BB'r and see what they eat in a week and see if you can get close. Most folks think they know what putting down 5k calories is like. A pro BB'r 5k calories. Most don't have a clue.
> ...


Man, this last part is so true. Talk to my ex wife. “All you care about is the gym, you me food, and yourself” she always felt neglected, she knew I’d rather go in for a 2nd workout then go on date with her. If we did go on a date, i would look at the menu to see what I could eat. 

Problem was, I can’t stop. I enjoy it more than anything I’ve ever done. Every aspect.


----------



## RiR0 (May 18, 2022)

Here’s a post from Mat Jansen. This is what a good coach understands and can do for you. 
Everybody more or less trains hard and takes the same drugs.


----------



## 1bigun11 (May 18, 2022)

Spear said:


> Man, this last part is so true. Talk to my ex wife. “All you care about is the gym, you me food, and yourself” she always felt neglected, she knew I’d rather go in for a 2nd workout then go on date with her. If we did go on a date, i would look at the menu to see what I could eat.
> 
> Problem was, I can’t stop. I enjoy it more than anything I’ve ever done. Every aspect.


So true.  When somebody tells me they want to be a pro bodybuilder, I don't ask them how badly they want it, because they will say something indefinite like "a lot."

Instead, I ask them what they are willing to give up to get it. First, you have to be a fantastic bodybuilder at the state and local area, with a string of wins. If not, then I assume you don't even know what you're talking about enough to make an informed statement that is what you want to do.  

Second, it will have to be your number one priority, and maybe your only priority for the next several years.  You will most certainly lose your wife and kids and family because of it.  You will lose lots of money.  You will lose lots of employment opportunities.  You will be depressed much of the time, and alone much of the time, and lose the best years of your life.  You will lose your health. And you will likely die young, without ever having even gotten your card.

You sure you want to be a pro bodybuilder?


----------



## Be_A_Hero (May 19, 2022)

Spear said:


> Have you ever worked with a coach?
> 
> I’ve learned a tremendous amount about myself, my digestion, my glucose levels while working with coaches. Glucose is obviously massive when bulking. Learning how to monitor, tweak that is one of the biggest game changers in my
> Opinion.
> ...


I’ve never worked with a coach before but I’m gonna start looking online for one


----------



## Be_A_Hero (May 19, 2022)

Spear said:


> Also, bulking clean and bulking dirty is much much different. When you clean bulk you’ll see so much better progress. Your body is getting so much more nutrients, and it loves it.


Now that I’m older I bulk pretty clean. I’m a chicken and rice, steak and potatoes kinda guy


----------



## RiR0 (May 19, 2022)

You should start a road to competiton log 

Have you ever competed before? 
What are your current stats


----------



## Be_A_Hero (May 19, 2022)

j2048b said:


> Might be in a phase of mania, or a manic phase, sometimes when im in that phase i think i can be black and play exceptionally well in football and basketball, then i snap out of it and realize im white and cindy lou says my dick is 2 sizes too small….and i come back to reality,
> 
> Now not saying this is u, just saying sometimes especially due to age and genetics we may need to take a second look at ourselves and trully see if what is in our minds is actually attainable or will we end up fucken up our heart, liver and kidneys all for a plastic trophy and maybe a card ??
> 
> ...


I honestly believe it’s attainable, affordable is definitely a maybe, I’ve learned that it definitely does cost. The lifestyle itself requires a lot of consumption but I’m willing to pound the food and the juice of course. It’s a definite health risk I’d just try not to go off the deep end with the juice and get labs done constantly, any sign of anything life threatening and I’d stop


----------



## Be_A_Hero (May 19, 2022)

BRICKS said:


> OK, just be be clear, you're saying you've never ran a real cycle before?


Correct. Just TRT since December. Been lifting natty since 17. I’m 34 now


----------



## Send0 (May 19, 2022)

Spear said:


> she knew I’d rather go in for a 2nd workout then go on date with her. If we did go on a date, i would look at the menu to see what I could eat.


I'm in no way on the same level as most of you, fuck let's be honest... I'm pretty much on no one's level here, but the first part I can kind of relate to (a bit anyway), and I really resonated with the 2nd item.

I can't tell you how hard I stare at menus trying to guesstimate what macros I'm taking in. I even will ask the wait staff how many ounces or grams the portion of meat and sides are. There have been a few times I got crazy and asked them how much butter or oil was used. I must come across as a crazy person when I do this 🤣


----------



## Be_A_Hero (May 19, 2022)

biggerben692000 said:


> I don't mean any disrespect. You asked for feedback or something along those lines? Sounds to me as if you don't have both feet on the ground. You say you feel like you could keep up with a pros lifestyle which I feel you'd include intensity, commitment....an all inclusive of any and all things that it has taken a guy who has gotten his card you feel that you would be right there alongside him at the end of the day?
> I enjoyed the TV shows that pit average guys up against elite level guys. " Regular Joes"(something like that?) was one of them and then there was a show that had the word "Bully" in the title that had regular every day guys that perhaps would be considered "tough" and who for sure felt that they were the bad asses on their blocks or places of employment.
> The bullies got bullied by a pro MMA fighter. Smashed. The bully became the bullied. Wiped the floor with him.
> Then the retired for 5 years from the NBA against a big mouth weekend warrior. Then a division 1 A forward. The retired pro is so far out in front of both. You've got to spend time with a pro BB'r and see what they eat in a week and see if you can get close. Most folks think they know what putting down 5k calories is like. A pro BB'r 5k calories. Most don't have a clue.
> ...


In the first statement I meant to say “not” not “got” that was a typo I definitely don’t have sandow dreams but I agree with the vibe of what your trying to teach me. I guess I’m really just searching for something greater within myself. My family time was kinda fucked up growing up so I’m really just learning how to be a proper father and a rock for my family. I think about Shawn Rhoden at least twice a week. I look at the vids of him and his daughter and I get chills, she has to grow up without him now and I don’t want that for my daughter. I just feel like life has risks I just want to maximize my potential. 
I really wanna reach for a goal in life. I don’t want to be selfish and to be completely honest it’s something I struggle with. I really want to be a “somebody” and be able to look at an achievement with pride.  Im proud of my child yes but I really just want it. I wanna work my ass off and be proud that at least for once in my life I’m a part of “the few.” 
I have more soul searching to do but I really want it


----------



## Be_A_Hero (May 19, 2022)

TomJ said:


> this.
> 
> I trained and programmed myself for 10 years and thought i would just need a coach to prep and peak me for my show. Boy was i wrong, its virtually impossible to be objective with yourself and having the fresh, unbiased perspective from a coach has taught me a lot about the weaknesses in my training and diet that i likely wouldnt have been able to recognize as quickly on my own.


Agreed. Any places you suggest to look? Online? Or maybe a find a gym with a BB’ing coach?


----------



## Send0 (May 19, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> I honestly believe it’s attainable, affordable is definitely a maybe, I’ve learned that it definitely does cost. The lifestyle itself requires a lot of consumption but I’m willing to pound the food and the juice of course. It’s a definite health risk I’d just try not to go off the deep end with the juice and get labs done constantly, any sign of anything life threatening and I’d stop


I see people keep mentioning the impact to family, but haven't seen you acknowledge the risk.

You do know that if you're serious, then losing your family is a real possibility. Again, I'm on no one's level but I'm well aware of how selfish if a sport bodybuilding is of you want to compete at the professional level.

Are you good with that potential outcome? Food for thought.

Remember that either with or without bodybuilding, to your family you already are someone.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (May 19, 2022)

Spear said:


> Yeah it’s a big change. It’s so funny how so many guys in the gym ask what I do different. I tell them diet. Without the proper food you won’t be making progress.
> 
> I’m no expert with diets, but I’ve helped a few. If you aren’t counting macros and calories, you aren’t doing what you need to be doing. There are lots of people who eat according to plan every day. You need to be doing just as much as the next guy.


I heard Lee Haney talking about this very topic. I’ve never weighed my food before just kinda followed to plan in the old school books. Weighing my food is the next step


----------



## Be_A_Hero (May 19, 2022)

Spear said:


> Man, this last part is so true. Talk to my ex wife. “All you care about is the gym, you me food, and yourself” she always felt neglected, she knew I’d rather go in for a 2nd workout then go on date with her. If we did go on a date, i would look at the menu to see what I could eat.
> 
> Problem was, I can’t stop. I enjoy it more than anything I’ve ever done. Every aspect.


Me too brother. Plus our relationship isn’t the greatest to begin with. The upside is I’m getting her into fitness as well, I’m hoping it’s something we can share together


----------



## RiR0 (May 19, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> Agreed. Any places you suggest to look? Online? Or maybe a find a gym with a BB’ing coach?
> [/
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Be_A_Hero (May 19, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Here’s a post from Mat Jansen. This is what a good coach understands and can do for you.
> Everybody more or less trains hard and takes the same drugs.


I’ve kinda always felt the difference was an individuals PED stack and their style
Of eating. I’ve seen almost every old school and most new school training videos. I used to go to sleep watching Ronnie’s. He pounded food on a ridiculously high level


----------



## RiR0 (May 19, 2022)

I





Be_A_Hero said:


> I’ve kinda always felt the difference was an individuals PED stack and their style
> Of eating. I’ve seen almost every old school and most new school training videos. I used to go to sleep watching Ronnie’s. He pounded food on a ridiculously high level


The drugs are the same shit we all take. 
If you’re training and diet are optimal and consistent then the more you take the more the more you grow up to an individual point


----------



## Be_A_Hero (May 19, 2022)

1bigun11 said:


> So true.  When somebody tells me they want to be a pro bodybuilder, I don't ask them how badly they want it, because they will say something indefinite like "a lot."
> 
> Instead, I ask them what they are willing to give up to get it. First, you have to be a fantastic bodybuilder at the state and local area, with a string of wins. If not, then I assume you don't even know what you're talking about enough to make an informed statement that is what you want to do.
> 
> ...


I’ll never be willing to lose my family under any circumstances. My daughter is the most important part of my life. But everything else is acceptable as long as I can continue to provide for my family. 
I’m definitely fledgling. I’m not new to lifting but I am definitely a novice in terms of doing this on a serious level. I’m completely starting at the bottom. It’s kind immature to say “I want this so bad” without the proof behind it but I just look at it like I gotta start somewhere


----------



## Be_A_Hero (May 19, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You should start a road to competiton log
> 
> Have you ever competed before?
> What are your current stats


I should. I gotta get my log skills up i suck at logging. I’ve never competed before. Rn I’m 5’’9 250. Bf is most likely around 20%. I’m holding a fuck ton of water though bf might be lower


----------



## RiR0 (May 19, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> I should. I gotta get my log skills up i suck at logging. I’ve never competed before. Rn I’m 5’’9 250. Bf is most likely around 20%. I’m holding a fuck ton of water though bf might be lower


For starters get that fat off. Like get down to what competition level lean would be.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (May 19, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I'm in no way on the same level as most of you, fuck let's be honest... I'm pretty much on no one's level here, but the first part I can kind of relate to (a bit anyway), and I really resonated with the 2nd item.
> 
> I can't tell you how hard I stare at menus trying to guesstimate what macros I'm taking in. I even will ask the wait staff how many ounces or grams the portion of meat and sides are. There have been a few times I got crazy and asked them how much butter or oil was used. I must come across as a crazy person when I do this 🤣


I’ve seen worse. My uncle used to go into the kitchens at restaurants when they cooked his food lol


----------



## RiR0 (May 19, 2022)

Contact Skip or Justin Compton and tell them you want them to put you through a contest prep. You’re around 20% so to be safe pick a contest that’s 25 weeks out. 
Contact them tomorrow. 
If you wanna compete you’ve got my support but don’t waste any time


----------



## Be_A_Hero (May 19, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I see people keep mentioning the impact to family, but haven't seen you acknowledge the risk.
> 
> You do know that if you're serious, then losing your family is a real possibility. Again, I'm on no one's level but I'm well aware of how selfish of a sport bodybuilding is of you want to compete at the professional level.
> 
> ...


Thanks brother. I understand that it is a definite risk of losing my family due to the lifestyle, but at least rn my woman is in support of it. Our relationship isn’t great but she does support my endeavors. I’ll never risk losing my daughter, that would be my deal breaker


----------



## RiR0 (May 19, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> Thanks brother. I understand that it is a definite risk of losing my family due to the lifestyle, but at least rn my woman is in support of it. Our relationship isn’t great but she does support my endeavors. I’ll never risk losing my daughter, that would be my deal breaker


Plenty of guys compete and have healthy home lives. 
You already go to the gym. What’s left? Drugs and diet. 
I don’t think this is a detrimental as others


----------



## Be_A_Hero (May 19, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> For starters get that fat off. Like get down to what competition level lean would be.


That’s my current goal. I just love food so much lol if I didn’t train I’d be in big trouble lmao.


----------



## BRICKS (May 19, 2022)

Again, no reason you can't have an elite level physique a without a "pro card".  Bro, you do realize that between the AAS, the GH, insulin, ancillaries, and all the other shit you'll need to pump into your body that you're looking at well over a grand a month?  Most of the estimates I've read are gonna be 2-3K/month  for that at th3 pro level.  That's money that is not going to your family.  You've said you haven't even ran a cycle yet.  

Again, not trying to crush your dream, but at the very least you are putting the cart way before the horse.  You really need a cars to tell you you're somebody?  Live the lifestyle and use the mirror.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (May 19, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Contact Skip or Justin Compton and tell them you want them to put you through a contest prep. You’re around 20% so to be safe pick a contest that’s 25 weeks out.
> Contact them tomorrow.
> If you wanna compete you’ve got my support but don’t waste any time


Yessir


----------



## RiR0 (May 19, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> That’s my current goal. I just love food so much lol if I didn’t train I’d be in big trouble lmao.


You’ve gotta ask yourself is what you’re about to put into your mouth conducive for your goal? 
You’ve got to look at food as just another tool not a source of pleasure


----------



## Be_A_Hero (May 19, 2022)

BRICKS said:


> Again, no reason you can't have an elite level physique a without a "pro card".  Bro, you do realize that between the AAS, the GH, insulin, ancillaries, and all the other shit you'll need to pump into your body that you're looking at well over a grand a month?  Most of the estimates I've read are gonna be 2-3K/month  for that at th3 pro level.  That's money that is not going to your family.  You've said you haven't even ran a cycle yet.
> 
> Again, not trying to crush your dream, but at the very least you are putting the cart way before the horse.  You really need a cars to tell you you're somebody?  Live the lifestyle and use the mirror.


Not gonna lie all the chemicals I’ll have to put in my body is a factor I’m weighing. And I’d never take money that family needs for my body. Luckily with both of our jobs I’ll have disposable income. I don’t really spend a lot of money on things. I don’t party or wear designer shit. After taking care of my family all my money would go to this. The cart is definitely way before the horse here but its an endeavor I’m willing to at least start at the very least


----------



## Be_A_Hero (May 19, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You’ve gotta ask yourself is what you’re about to put into your mouth conducive for your goal?
> You’ve got to look at food as just another tool not a source of pleasure


Yea, I was a fat kid growing up, got picked on the whole 9. Food kinda turned into a comfort thing. Then I’m high school I got skinny and still got picked on. I definitely have issues but lifting balanced me out coming into manhood


----------



## Send0 (May 19, 2022)

I haven't seen any progress photo updates in a few months.

Where are you at now, have anything recent to show so guys can give you thoughts on the direction that would provide the most and immediate benefit for you and your goal?


----------



## RiR0 (May 19, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I haven't seen any progress photo updates in a few months.
> 
> Where are you at now, have anything recent to show so guys can give you thoughts on the direction that would provide the most and immediate benefit for you and your goal?


If he’s really adamant about competing I don’t think he should be asking us for advice he should just contact a coach tomorrow


----------



## Be_A_Hero (May 19, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I haven't seen any progress photo updates in a few months.
> 
> Where are you at now, have anything recent to show so guys can give you thoughts on the direction that would provide the most and immediate benefit for you and your goal?


I’ll put up a photo tonight. I’m a little leaner but not much a major difference. The water I’m holding is a problem tho


----------



## Send0 (May 19, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> I’ll put up a photo tonight. I’m a little leaner but not much a major difference. The water I’m holding is a problem tho


If it's just water, then that is something that is easier to fix than dropping 10-15% body fat to be stage ready. I wouldn't sweat the water.

@TomJ and @RiR0 are right, a coach is going to be very beneficial. They will be very objective taking ones own biases out of the equation... which is perfect for anyone looking to do what you are trying to achieve.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (May 19, 2022)

This is where I’m at right now. Gotta lotta work to do


----------



## Send0 (May 19, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> This is where I’m at right now. Gotta lotta work to do
> 
> View attachment 22454


Thanks brother; including legs in the shot really helps.

Do you look roughly the same in a front facing pose as how you looked on March 8th.

Also, Kekashi senpai! 😍 😅


----------



## Be_A_Hero (May 19, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Thanks brother; including legs in the shot really helps.
> 
> Do you look roughly the same in a front facing pose as how you looked on March 8th.
> 
> Also, Kekashi senpai! 😍 😅


A little smaller, I took the pic said, “damn” and deleted it. Not gonna lie a little embarrassed by it. I just have a long way to go.


----------



## Send0 (May 19, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> A little smaller, I took the pic said, “damn” and deleted it. Not gonna lie a little embarrassed by it. I just have a long way to go.


Hey, embarrassment can be a good thing. 

I'm currently 12% bf with a paltry weight of 178 and height of 5'8", been doing lots of traveling and I've just been maintaining my current level until I can get back home.

I look in the mirror and talk shit to myself all the time, partly because I'm an ugly SOB but also my physique is not where I'd like.

Pretty sure most of us are negative on ourselves in this way. If it helps motivate you to push harder, the way it motivates me when I do it.. then use that embarrassment to your advantage!


----------



## PZT (May 19, 2022)

I would say get yourself down to 15% body fat on your own and then look into a coach. Seems like there is a lot of work to be done simply from learning your own body through diet and training. Either way I will support you sir. Get a log up asap. I will follow along for sure.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (May 25, 2022)

Well looks like things are officially over with me and my fiancé. We had another argument I said we need to re-evaluate things. She said she’d rather leave.


----------



## CJ (May 25, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> Well looks like things are officially over with me and my fiancé. We had another argument I said we need to re-evaluate things. She said she’d rather leave.


Ouch. Sorry bud, but better now before the wedding I guess.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (May 25, 2022)

CJ said:


> Ouch. Sorry bud, but better now before the wedding I guess.


True. Just sucks for my daughter


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Jun 2, 2022)

So to update I found a coach. He’s my cousins friend but he’s more like family to me honestly. He used to compete and he said he’d do what he could to guide me and show me everything he knows. I’m learning that a pro card is the by product of the work I put in, maybe not necessarily the goal


----------



## MrRogers (Jun 6, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> So to update I found a coach. He’s my cousins friend but he’s more like family to me honestly. He used to compete and he said he’d do what he could to guide me and show me everything he knows. I’m learning that a pro card is the by product of the work I put in, maybe not necessarily the goal


Look into a few B level ifbb pros. They are more affordable than you would think. Stay away from the guys that use a third-party service (ie. Diet and Training Program for 79.99). Get a real coach that you're in near daily contact with. 

As far as your goal, you don't know what you don't know. All due respect, I'm not sure you're aware of the path necessary to get a pro card, for you. I'm a pretty big guy with decent shape. I'd have to kill myself with gear to get anywhere near a pro card.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Jun 6, 2022)

MrRogers said:


> Look into a few B level ifbb pros. They are more affordable than you would think. Stay away from the guys that use a third-party service (ie. Diet and Training Program for 79.99). Get a real coach that you're in near daily contact with.
> 
> As far as your goal, you don't know what you don't know. All due respect, I'm not sure you're aware of the path necessary to get a pro card, for you. I'm a pretty big guy with decent shape. I'd have to kill myself with gear to get anywhere near a pro card.


Oh yea I know this guy well, he’s my older cousins best friend we’ve been cool since I was 7 years old, he’s 11 years older than me, always been like a big brother.

And yea I’m realizing that my response and genetics are above average I think so I’m just focused on being the best version of myself possible, whatever that may be


----------



## MrRogers (Jun 8, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> Oh yea I know this guy well, he’s my older cousins best friend we’ve been cool since I was 7 years old, he’s 11 years older than me, always been like a big brother.
> 
> And yea I’m realizing that my response and genetics are above average I think so I’m just focused on being the best version of myself possible, whatever that may be


I'm talking about a real coach man; someone who has had success on stage. Evan Centopani is a phenomenal coach and very very affordable. Not trying to be a jerk but how does being your "older cousins, best friend of 7 years" amount to shit? If you want to be a pro, get a coach who's done it.


----------



## Beti ona (Jun 8, 2022)

TomJ said:


> This is who won the overall at nationals last year
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm, that's not true.

Fortunately or not, there are dozens of new pros who don't have that Carlos level. Cards are dealt a lot more than before, so you have a lot of not-amazing guys that have their pro card.

Now, having the pro card is one thing, being competitive as a pro, winning some shows and making it to the Olympia stage, that's a whole different game.

But many people are happy to win their pro card, even if they don't use it or debut as a pro.


----------



## TomJ (Jun 8, 2022)

Beti ona said:


> Hmmm, that's not true.
> 
> Fortunately or not, there are dozens of new pros who don't have that Carlos level. Cards are dealt a lot more than before, so you have a lot of not-amazing guys that have their pro card.
> 
> ...


That's certainly true, no arguments there. 

I was just giving one example of a amateur turning pro

I purposely chose Carlos, to emphasize the gap between op and a true deserving pro to put some context on how much work it will take

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Jun 8, 2022)

MrRogers said:


> I'm talking about a real coach man; someone who has had success on stage. Evan Centopani is a phenomenal coach and very very affordable. Not trying to be a jerk but how does being your "older cousins, best friend of 7 years" amount to shit? If you want to be a pro, get a coach who's done it.


Not of 7 years, I’ve known him since I was seven, that’s almost 20 years. And he has had success on stage he’s competed for a long time.


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 8, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> Not of 7 years, I’ve known him since I was seven, that’s almost 20 years. And he has had success on stage he’s competed for a long time.


Has he ever prepped anyone


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Jun 8, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Has he ever prepped anyone


He’s had clients I’m just not sure to what degree


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 8, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> He’s had clients I’m just not sure to what degree


There’s a huge difference in a lifestyle/general fitness client and a competitor
Even Cidney Gillan multiple Olympia winner says she’s not experienced or knowledgeable enough to coach competitors.


----------



## TomJ (Jun 8, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> There’s a huge difference in a lifestyle/general fitness client and a competitor
> Even Cidney Gillian multiple Olympia winner says she’s not experienced or knowledgeable enough to coach competitors.


seconded, Ive had lifestyle and fitness clients in the past. thats relatively easy for anyone whos been a part of the lifestyle for a while.

but i definitely couldnt get someone show ready or prep them, thats a whole different science/skillset


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Jun 8, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> There’s a huge difference in a lifestyle/general fitness client and a competitor
> Even Cidney Gillan multiple Olympia winner says she’s not experienced or knowledgeable enough to coach competitors.


I feel you, i definitely get where you are coming from but I have a lot of trust in him he’s been competing for as long as I’ve known him. This is basically his entire life, he’s done shows all over the country, I would but him out there for you to see but confidentiality at what not but he’s definitely on point. As far as a guy who coaches pros and pro level stuff tbh I don’t have 400 a month for a coach right now. I’m budgeting every penny. I’m really not looking to be a start just the best I can be. When the student is ready the teacher will come


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Jun 8, 2022)

His last competition was the npc masters in 2012 he placed 5th


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 8, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> His last competition was the npc masters in 2012 he placed 5th


Being a competitor doesn’t mean they know how to coach a competitor. 
Like I said Cidney Gillan multiple Olympia winner says she doesn’t have to ability to coach competitors. 
You’re older you don’t really have time to waste. You’re also so far away from being near ready that you have even less time than an average gym rat. 
If your goal is just to get in shape and look good naked that’s completely different


----------



## GSgator (Jun 8, 2022)

How many pros are there in this population probably a small %. Being a professional at something that requires perfect genetics BBing,sports isn’t easy . Might have the same odds taking some acting classes and moving to Hollywood to be a famous actor 










						United States Population (2022) - Worldometer
					

Population of the United States: current, historical, and projected population, growth rate, immigration, median age, total fertility rate (TFR), population density, urbanization, urban population, country's share of world population, and global rank. Data tables, maps, charts, and live...




					www.worldometers.info


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Jun 8, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Being a competitor doesn’t mean they know how to coach a competitor.
> Like I said Cidney Gillan multiple Olympia winner says she doesn’t have to ability to coach competitors.
> You’re older you don’t really have time to waste. You’re also so far away from being near ready that you have even less time than an average gym rat.
> If your goal is just to get in shape and look good naked that’s completely different


I agree I just can’t afford what a pro coach would charge rn


----------



## CJ (Jun 8, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> I agree I just can’t afford what a pro coach would charge rn


What's your guy charging you?


----------



## MrRogers (Jun 9, 2022)

Last comment @Be_A_Hero,

Your biggest obstacle to even being the best version of yourself is that you're uncoachable and full of excuses. And now you have a best friend/coach that'll never shoot you straight. Well done.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 9, 2022)

Is turning pro a pipe dream? No. Is it insanely hard now? Yes. Is turning pro and making enough money to do it full time as your career a pipe dream? Absolutely.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Jun 9, 2022)

CJ said:


> What's your guy charging you?


0


----------



## CJ (Jun 9, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> 0


I bet you don't even get your money's worth. 🤣🤣🤣

*only fukkin with you....Maybe. 😉


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Jun 9, 2022)

MrRogers said:


> Last comment @Be_A_Hero,
> 
> Your biggest obstacle to even being the best version of yourself is that you're uncoachable and full of excuses. And now you have a best friend/coach that'll never shoot you straight. Well done.


Everyone is entitled to their opinion, however just because you say something doesn’t make it true. Your take is interesting given the fact that you don’t know me or him for that matter. Shooting me straight is all he’s ever done. But it’s all good bro


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Jun 9, 2022)

CJ said:


> I bet you don't even get your money's worth. 🤣🤣🤣
> 
> *only fukkin with you....Maybe. 😉


Tbh I’m not really dependent on anyone to turn me into anything, just provide me with knowledge that i don’t have.


----------



## Send0 (Jun 9, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> Tbh I’m not really dependent on anyone to turn me into anything, just provide me with knowledge that i don’t have.


Every time I read this thread, I always keep thinking cart is being put in front of the horse.

I mean a bricklayer will build a wall by stacking one brick at a time; it will result in a strong and carefully constructed wall to be built. They dont try to build a wall on the ground and then try standing up that entire wall; because that is a sure fire way to get it to break apart and fail.

Have you defined some milestones you are looking to achieve on the journey to try to get a pro card? You know, like smaller goals that should be built upon layer by layer as part of this process.. which can also be used to keep yourself motivated?


----------



## shackleford (Jun 9, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Every time I read this thread, I always keep thinking cart is being put in front of the horse.
> 
> I mean a bricklayer will build a wall by stacking one brick at a time; it will result in a strong and carefully constructed wall to be built. They dont try to build a wall on the ground and then try standing up that entire wall; because that is a sure fire way to get it to break apart and fail.


thats called tilt up construction.
I dont like it. frankly, it scares the shit out of me.


----------



## Send0 (Jun 9, 2022)

shackleford said:


> thats called tilt up construction.
> I dont like it. frankly, it scares the shit out of me.


I didn't know that was a thing. Thanks for fucking up my analogy 🤣


----------



## GSgator (Jun 9, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I didn't know that was a thing. Thanks for fucking up my analogy 🤣


You still need a pretty solid foundation for those lol.


----------



## shackleford (Jun 9, 2022)

all i know is they seem to be anchored at the top by a flimsy looking steel truss, that probably wouldnt take much heat to compromise. and whamo, shackleford pancake.

unfortunately its becoming alot more popular around here.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Jun 9, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Every time I read this thread, I always keep thinking cart is being put in front of the horse.
> 
> I mean a bricklayer will build a wall by stacking one brick at a time; it will result in a strong and carefully constructed wall to be built. They dont try to build a wall on the ground and then try standing up that entire wall; because that is a sure fire way to get it to break apart and fail.
> 
> Have you defined some milestones you are looking to achieve on the journey to try to get a pro card? You know, like smaller goals that should be built upon layer by layer as part of this process.. which can also be used to keep yourself motivated?


I’m not really thinking about the pro card anymore, I’m just focusing on maximizing my potential and being the best version of myself possible. If it happens it happens, if not that’s cool too. As long as I give it my best effort I’m cool with the results


----------



## Enjoyyoursymptom (Jun 11, 2022)

I do not personally understand the appeal for people to take the risks required to try and become competitive unless you run a business that benefits from the added credibility an IFBB pro card might offer (I.e trainer, gym owner, supplement advertising, fitness influencers, etc). Even then I’d find other ways to make money in fitness that required less bodily risk if I felt that calling me as a career, especially given the fact that I have a family to consider.

Add to this the highly subjective nature of judging a pageant, I’d so much rather take a risk with something performance based.


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 11, 2022)

Enjoyyoursymptom said:


> I do not personally understand the appeal for people to take the risks required to try and become competitive unless you run a business that benefits from the added credibility an IFBB pro card might offer (I.e trainer, gym owner, supplement advertising, fitness influencers, etc). Even then I’d find other ways to make money in fitness that required less bodily risk if I felt that calling me as a career, especially given the fact that I have a family to consider.
> 
> Add to this the highly subjective nature of judging a pageant, I’d so much rather take a risk with something performance based.


Everything in life takes risk. Riding motorcycles, driving a car, sky diving, walking across the street. 
You could live in a bubble if you want to be safe. 
Nobody lives forever and if a grown man has assessed the risks then it’s not really for you to understand. 
You take drugs just to look good atleast he’s going to take drugs and all of this to accomplish something.


----------



## TeddyBear (Jun 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Everything in life takes risk. Riding motorcycles, driving a car, sky diving, walking across the street.
> You could live in a bubble if you want to be safe.
> Nobody lives forever and if a grown man has assessed the risks then it’s not really for you to understand.
> You take drugs just to look good atleast he’s going to take drugs and all of this to accomplish something.


I take drugs to look mediocre


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 11, 2022)

TeddyBear said:


> I take drugs to look mediocre


I can’t like this comment. I like you so I can’t laugh at it either


----------



## TeddyBear (Jun 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I can’t like this comment. I like you so I can’t laugh at it either


Awh. I won you over, big softie.

I aim higher than where I am, we all are.


----------



## CJ (Jun 11, 2022)

TeddyBear said:


> I take drugs to look mediocre


I think you're waaaay above mediocre, but the comment was hilarious. 🤣


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Jun 28, 2022)

Gonna update my training log soon, I’ve been grinding in the dark I wanna pop up and surprise you guys with what I’ve been working on. As far as the coach goes, that’s kinda dead, we really haven’t spoke much I look at him as kind of like a consultant. I agree that I could benefit from a coach but I got bills to pay so I’m just pushing on may own. 
My fiancée and I are co parenting but we are civil. I’m still here just laying low and working my ass off


----------



## TomJ (Jun 28, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> Gonna update my training log soon, I’ve been grinding in the dark I wanna pop up and surprise you guys with what I’ve been working on. As far as the coach goes, that’s kinda dead, we really haven’t spoke much I look at him as kind of like a consultant. I agree that I could benefit from a coach but I got bills to pay so I’m just pushing on may own.
> My fiancée and I are co parenting but we are civil. I’m still here just laying low and working my ass off


Good to see your still grinding


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Jun 29, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Good to see your still grinding


Yessir I can’t stop. I’m on a new walkout split just trying to switch things up


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Jun 29, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> Yessir I can’t stop. I’m on a new walkout split just trying to switch things up


Workout*


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Sep 29, 2022)

@IronSoul


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 29, 2022)

Following as well. These two different logs? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Sep 29, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Following as well. These two different logs?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ummm kinda it started out as me just asking a question. For ease of following I’m gonna continue on with my original log. I’m gonna give a huge update on it tonight


----------

